# [Solved]Problema installazione Xorg con Gentoo su Virtualbox

## arturobandini

Salve, ho un problema con Gentoo su Virtualbox. Dopo esser riuscito a installare Gentoo seguendo la guida passo passo e impiegando diversi giorni, mi sono trovato difronte ad un nuovo problema: non si installa Xorg o meglio sono io che non son capace   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  . 

Ho un portatile della Dell XPS 1530M con Nvidia 8600GT, quando dò il comando " X -configure" all'ultima riga mi compare 

Fatal Server Error:

Caught Signal 11. Server Aborting

Ho provato a cercare nel forum, ma non son riuscito a trovare nulla. Scusatemi anticipatamente per la mia ignoranza. GrazieLast edited by arturobandini on Sun Jul 05, 2009 10:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

penso che tu debba usare il driver specifco per virtualbox:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ eix x11-drivers/*-virtualbox

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox

     Available versions:  1.6.6 (~)2.1.4 (~)2.2.0 (~)2.2.2 (~)2.2.4 {debug hal}

     Installed versions:  2.2.4(19:17:28 02/06/2009)(hal -debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         VirtualBox input driver

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox

     Available versions:  1.6.6 (~)2.1.4 (~)2.2.0 (~)2.2.2 (~)2.2.4 {debug dri}

     Installed versions:  2.2.4(19:15:30 02/06/2009)(dri -debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.virtualbox.org/

     Description:         VirtualBox video driver

```

aggiungi virtualbox nelle variabile INPUT_DEVICES e VIDEO_CARDS di /etc/make.conf

----------

## arturobandini

Ho provato ad aggiungere virtualbox nelle variabili di make.conf ma mi dà sempre lo stesso errore. Ho notato che quando dò il comando 

X -configure 

in una riga compare:

(EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory

non so se significa qualcosa

----------

## arturobandini

Scusa Cloc3, ma le righe di comando che mi hai scritto devo eseguirle prima di dare il comando X -configure?

----------

## cloc3

 *arturobandini wrote:*   

> Scusa Cloc3, ma le righe di comando che mi hai scritto devo eseguirle prima di dare il comando X -configure?

 

le righe che ho scritto servono solo per mostrarti i pacchetti che, secondo me, devi installare nella box virtuale.

aggiornando make.conf, dovresti ottenere la ricompilazione automatica dei pacchetti riemergendo xorg-server.

----------

## arturobandini

Scusate ma ancora non riesco a risolvere il problema di xorg. Non c'è nessuno che ha installato Gentoo su Virtualbox? Sono giorni che cerco in rete, ma non son riuscito a trovare una procedura completa che ti spiega come fare l'installazione,neanche in inglese, almeno fino a xorg. Ho provato anche a fare la configurazione con il comando:

xorgconfig

Ma mi sono fermato perchè avevo paura di fare danni. Non sarebbe possibile scrivere la procedura di installazione nella documentazione da qualche volenteroso e soprattutto esperto che già l'ha fatta? Mi sembra strano che non si trovi qualcuno che ha installato Gentoo in Virtualbox, anche solo per curiosità. Attendo il vostro aiuto, magari anche un modo per avere un supporto real-time nei passi più difficili, perchè ho installato anche Ubuntu 9.04 su Virtualbox ed ha impiegato solo 25 minuti, ma io non voglio usarlo, anche se alla fine mi vedo costretto perchè a settembre ho un esame su bash shell, thread java e system call in C e mi serve il sistema funzionante. So che da quello che scrivo si capisce che sono nubbio, ma scrivo appositamente per imparare,e soprattotto tra 25 minuti e 3 settimane c'è una bella differenza, comunque sia NON VOGLIO USARE UBUNTU   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

P.S. Non centra nulla, ma come si fa ad indicare nel forum che un topic aperto da me è risolto?

----------

## cloc3

 *arturobandini wrote:*   

> Scusate ma ancora non riesco a risolvere il problema di xorg.
> 
> 

 

io ho usato gentoo su virtualbox senza particolari problemi, trasferendo di peso una installazione per un hardware diverso. X mi è partito con i driver vesa senza alcun problema (allora modificavo l'apposita opzione di xorg.xonf. adesso dovrebbe farlo in automatico).

naturalmente, sarebbe ottimale installare su virtualbox i pacchetti che ti ho indicato sopra, perché corrispondo ai driver specifici per virtualbox, ed avresti prestazioni migliori.

non dovrebbero esistere differenze particolari tra virtualbox e un computer qualunque.

se qualcosa non ti va, prova a leggere i log di /var/log/X.* e vedi se riesci a capire il tuo problema.

 *arturobandini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Non centra nulla, ma come si fa ad indicare nel forum che un topic aperto da me è risolto?

 

si edita il post iniziale, usando il tasto modifica.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *arturobandini wrote:*   

> Scusate ma ancora non riesco a risolvere il problema di xorg. Non c'è nessuno che ha installato Gentoo su Virtualbox? Sono giorni che cerco in rete, ma non son riuscito a trovare una procedura completa che ti spiega come fare l'installazione,neanche in inglese, almeno fino a xorg.

 

il primo risultato di google con "gentoo" + "virtualbox": http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Virtualbox_Guest

non serve fare altro, come già detto da cloc3 in precedenza, tutto il resto è come installare una normale gentoo, quindi ti basta seguire l'handbook e le varie guide gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> Fatal Server Error: 
> 
> Caught Signal 11. Server Aborting

 

per piacere posta maggiori informazioni, possibilmente utili, come per esempio il log di Xorg, altrimenti nessuno può aiutarti se dici semplicemente che "hai un problema" ma poi non lo spieghi.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## arturobandini

Grazie Cloc3 dei sugerimenti e grazie !Equilibrium per il link. Mi piacerebbe postare più informazioni, ma non sono capace di fare un copia e incolla da VM a Windows e sono un po' pigro, quindi non ho scrittto tutti i log che ho controllato, comunque se c'è un modo per fare il copia e incolla è ben accetto un suggerimento, altrimenti, visto tutto il tempo che ho perso finora,non sarà difficile scriverli a mano. Ora ricomincio da capo integrando l'installazione con il link datomi da !Equilibrium, spero che adesso vada bene, perchè è la terza volta che provo da zero, anche se ad ogni passo ripetuto imparo qualche cosa di nuovo e questo fa piacere. Grazie ragazzi   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

 *arturobandini wrote:*   

> se c'è un modo per fare il copia e incolla è ben accetto un suggerimento

 

Se la tua macchina virtuale accede correttamente ad Internet, puoi sfruttare i servizi online di "pasting" di file di testo.

```

# emerge wgetpaste

...

# wgetpaste /path/to/file

```

Poi basta fornire il link restituito dal programma.

----------

## mack1

Allora per fare un copia/incolla/"editing dei file di testo" (se sei su win), basta che attivi sshd e poi ti colleghi con il putty a gentoo.

Alcuni masi fa, dopo un'aggiornamento del kernel, X non partiva più e l'errore era tipo(scusate l'imprecisione ma non ricordo con precisione  :Embarassed:  ) "Vesa bios not found".

Ho X impostato senza il riconoscimento automatico dei dispositivi (compilato con USE -hal, tanto per evitare problemi), ed uso i driver di virtualbox (in make.conf  "virtualbox" sia in INPUT_DEVICES che VIDEO_CARDS).

Devi caricare, in fase di avvio, i moduli vboxadd e vboxvfs (potrebbe essere questo il tuo problema!), ti posto il mio xorg.conf funzionante  :Very Happy:  :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen         "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "vboxmouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "keyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules"  "xorg"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0

    VertRefresh    50.0 - 150.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

#    Driver         "vesa"

    Driver         "vboxvideo"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth   24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth      24

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option  "NoPM"  "true"

    Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

EndSection

```

Per quanto riguarda il mio problema (potrebbe pure essere il tuo!) ricompilando il kernel avevo rimosso dalla configurazione CONFIG_VM86 e senza X non era in grado di utilizzare i driver di virtualbox (se usi genkernel non dovresti avere questo problema)!

Ciao

----------

## arturobandini

Grazie mack1, apprezzo i suggerimenti, ma sono veramente neofita, nel senso che per me questa roba

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> basta che attivi sshd e poi ti colleghi con il putty a gentoo

 

è arabo; intuitivamente il consiglio di Scen 

```
# emerge wgetpaste

...

# wgetpaste /path/to/file

```

mi sembra più alla mia portata anche se ancora non l'ho provato e può darsi che mi sbagli. Comunque grazie mille per aver postato il tuo xorg.conf che sicuramente sarà utile.

Per quanto riguarda:

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> ...ed uso i driver di virtualbox (in make.conf "virtualbox" sia in INPUT_DEVICES che VIDEO_CARDS)

 

Nel link  http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Virtualbox_Guest non dice di mettere "virtualbox" in INPUT_DEVICES e VIDEO_CARDS, anzi in quest'ultima variabile dice di usare "vga" anche se, non ricordo in quale pagina, ho letto che si dovrebbe usare "vesa" per Virtualbox, ma nel tuo xorg.conf vedo che hai disabilitato il driver vesa e proverò anch'io a fare così. Ora ho ricominciato l'installazione per l'ennesima volta. Ieri ho iniziato l'installazione da zero per ben due volte e in entrambi i casi ho provato a configurare il kernel manualmente, però dopo aver installato Grub e riavviato mi dava un problema che non sono in grado di descrivere, si bloccava all'avvio con una roba tipo kernel panic o giù di lì e credo ci fosse qualcosa che non andava con la partizione di root, ma non son sicuro   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  Comunque oggi provo con Genkernel che anche se mi mette più roba sulla macchina mi dà più sicurezza, in futuro imparerò anche a configurare il kernel.

Grazie a tutti per il supporto   :Smile:  , quando arrivo all'installazione di Xorg vi faccio sapere se ho qualche problema.

P.S. Ho appena imparato ad usare BBCode per le citazioni e il codice, quindi non scoraggiatevi se a volte non vi capisco.

----------

## arturobandini

Scusami mack1 potresti postarmi anche il tuo file /etc/make.conf, perpiacere? Più che altro per settare la variabile USE. Non so se tu usi Gnome, a me piacerebbe, sempre se ci arrivo   :Confused:  , installare KDE e per quello dovrei scrivere

```
USE="-gtk -gnome kde qt3 qt4"
```

Per quanto riguarda quello chemi hai detto su "hal":

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Ho X impostato senza il riconoscimento automatico dei dispositivi (compilato con USE -hal, tanto per evitare problemi)

 

Non so cos'è hal, ma farò come hai fatto tu.

In seguito mi potresti dare una mano anche su questo?

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Devi caricare, in fase di avvio, i moduli vboxadd e vboxvfs

 

che non so dove sono quei moduli e come si fanno a caricare? 

Grazie

----------

## mack1

Ecco il make.conf:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fno-ident -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="X alsa branding -cups curl -dbus -fam ffmpeg ftp gd gif -gnome jbig jpeg -hal hash -ldap -libnotify -kde -mp3 -mp4 pam png odp -opengl nodrm -qt3 -qt4 -sdl sockets svg -startup-notification symlink tiff vorbis xml xvid xpm -xscreensaver"

FEATURES="autoconfig candy parallel-fetch"

LINGUAS="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse virtualbox"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa virtualbox"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.bih.net.ba/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

Le variabili INPUT_DEVICES ed VIDEO_CARDS servono per impostare i dispositivi ed i relativi driver che verranno installati sul tuo sistema nel momento in cui andrai ad installare X (server grafico).

In questo caso avrai il supporto per tastiera, mouse tradizionale e virtulabox (che ti permette di poter spostare il mouse al di fuori della finestra di una macchina virtuale senza doverlo "sganciare" con una combinazione di tasti).

Il link di !equilibrium, ti suggerisce correttamente di utilizzare vga (o anche vesa, mi pare) che è universale, però utilizzando il driver di virtualbox avrai prestazioni maggiori.

Per il kernel utilizza genkernel, crea un kernel generico che non dovrebbe darti problemi.

Installare gentoo in una macchina virtuale è uguale ad una installazione comune (quindi segui la guida passo passo), poi mi pare di capire che vuoi kde o gnome (sono dei Desktop Environment http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment).

Prima devi installarti X, setti le variabili INPUT_DEVICES ed VIDEO_CARDS come ti ho suggerito e X ed -hal nelle USE di make.conf,poi emerge xorg-x11.

Finito di installare i pacchetti crei xorg.conf che ti ho postato (segui la guida ufficiale per tutto il resto).

Alcuni moduli del kernel devono essere caricati in fase di avvio, basta che li aggiungi al file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (vboxadd e vboxvfs).

Così dovresti avere X funzionante (la versione stabile di xorg-server, a differenza della precedente, utilizza hal http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer per il riconoscimento automatico dei disposiviti, disabilitandolo utilizzerà il file xorg.conf che tu hai creato, questo per evitare problemi/rogne/complicazioni con la configurazione! :Rolling Eyes:  )

Ciao

----------

## arturobandini

Ciao mack1, ho provato a fare come mi hai detto 

ho configurato la variabile USE di /etc/make.conf

poi ho dato il comando emerge xorg-x11

poi ho copiato il tuo file xorg.conf in /etc/X11, ma ho un problema con i mudoli vboxadd e vboxvfs che mi hai detto di caricare all'avvio. Prima ho provato a cercarli con il comando

```
# find /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'|less
```

e non ho trovato nulla, poi ho, ugualmente, aggiunto i moduli nel file /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 e poi ho riavviato ma all'avvio non ha caricato i moduli. Che dove fare? Vado avanti comunque? 

Grazie, ciao

----------

## arturobandini

Ho provato a dare ugualmente il comando "startx", ma non è andato a buon fine   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   e alla fine mi ha scritto

xinit: Connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to X server

xinit: No such process (errno 3):  Server error

 Se riesco a fare un copia e incolla vi posto l'output di Xorg.0.log

----------

## mack1

Installa app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions...i moduli sono suoi (sorry) :Rolling Eyes: 

Se X non parte, ma hai correttamente configurato la rete usa questo comando per far partire in fase di boot sshd(è un server che ti permette di connetterti via rete, cifrando la connessione...fa molto di più in realtà):

```

rc-update add sshd default

```

Ok adesso ti scarichi il putty che è un client per win:

http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html

Avvii putty (devi avere l'IP della tua gentoo, e bada di aver impostato in virtualbox la rete con bridge...niente nat, altrimenti la gentoo sarà irraggiungibile via rete, come se fosse dietro ad un router), inserisci l'ip della gentoo poi nome_tuo_utente/password_tuo_utente e ti ritroverai ad avere un comodo terminale..... dovrebbe essere più facile lavorare(posta il log di X).

Ciao

----------

## arturobandini

Problema: sto provando ad installare app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions e mi sono ricordato del link datomi da !Equilibrium http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Virtualbox_Guest, così sono andato a controllare la cartella /etc/portage, ma risulta vuota   :Shocked:  . E' possibile che non ci sia nulla? 

Nel link dice che devo aggiungere le linee:

=app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-2.0.4

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-2.0.4

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-2.0.4

al file /etc/portage/package.keywords, ma se il file non c'è come faccio ad installare app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions?

O devo semplicemente digitare:

```
emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions
```

Please, help me   :Confused:  !!

----------

## cloc3

si. è corretto che la cartella /etc/portage sia vuota, perché è una cartella riservata alle personalizzazioni locali.

per avere maggiori informazioni puoi leggere la documentazione ufficiale o le pagine di man (man portage e man emerge)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *arturobandini wrote:*   

> Nel link dice che devo aggiungere le linee:
> 
> =app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-2.0.4
> 
> =x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-2.0.4
> ...

 

e cosa più importante, devi installare i sopra citati pacchetti con la stessa versione di virtualbox che stai usando come Host, quindi se sei su Windows, molto probabilmente stai usando VirtualBox 2.2.4, e in package.keywords dovrai mettere (questo l'ho dato per scontato visto che dovresti conoscere e sapere come usare virtualbox su windows):

```
=app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-2.2.4

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-2.2.4

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-2.2.4
```

comunque, il fatto che Xorg non ti parta nemmeno in modalità vesa vuol dire che il problema di startx non è correlato con VirtualBox ma molto probabilmente ti sei dimenticato qualche configurazione vitale; quando ti sarai loggato nella gentoo box tramite putty, riportaci anche l'output di "emerge --info".

----------

## arturobandini

Non so come ho fatto, ma sono riuscito ad usare putty, grazie ragazzi per i suggerimenti, ora vi posto emerge --info:

```
tuxino etc # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T9300_@_2.50GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 30 Jun 2009 21:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse virtualbox" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa virtualbox"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

ed invece questo è Xorg.0.log:

```
X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686

Current Operating System: Linux tuxino 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sun Jun 28 13:55:06 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 29 June 2009  12:16:07AM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun 29 22:47:30 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf

        Undefined InputDevice "Mouse" referenced by ServerLayout "Layout0".
```

E se può servire vi posto anche il make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="X -gtk -gnome kde qt3 qt4 -hal"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse virtualbox"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa virtualbox"
```

Vi dicono qualche cosa?   :Rolling Eyes:  Grazie di nuovo per il supporto.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

Dire che

```

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf

        Undefined InputDevice "Mouse" referenced by ServerLayout "Layout0".

```

sia più che esaustivo!

Hai un file di configurazione danneggiato/guasto/errato/corrotto  :Rolling Eyes: 

Cancella o sposta quel file (Xorg, dalla versione 1.5, funziona bene o male anche senza un file di configurazione fisico presente in /etc/X11, in quanto lo crea "al volo"), e prova a vedere se ti funziona tutto correttamente! Altrimenti ricrealo.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Xorg, dalla versione 1.5, funziona bene o male anche senza un file di configurazione fisico presente in /etc/X11, in quanto lo crea "al volo"

 

sfortunatamente poco sopra gli hanno suggerito di disabilitare globalmente la USE 'hal', quindi Xorg non può più fare l'autoriconoscimento delle periferiche; però non so se l'autoriconoscimento funziona ugualmente per i driver di virtualbox, credo di no, ma non ci metterei le mani sul fuoco (ancora non capisco perchè la gente si ostini a voler usare xorg.conf).

----------

## mack1

Il problema di X non può essere dato dalla configurazione che gli ho suggerito visto che ho 3 gentoo su virtualbox funzionanti   :Wink:   !!!

Senza xorg.conf avere i driver video/input/virtualbox-guest-additions (almeno con la 2.2.4) funziona solo parzialmente, riconosce i dispositivi/X ma niente integrazione automatica del mouse nella finestra di virtualbox, quindi suggerirne l'uso (cosa che non ho fatto io per primo, mi sono limitato a seguire l'andamento del thread e dei suoi suggerimenti  :Confused:  ) senza poi sfruttarne le caratteristiche avanzate, non porta ad avere sostanziali differenze con vesa/mouse/keyboard  :Rolling Eyes: .

O virtualbox di win non si comporta come quella di linux (ipotesi improbabile secondo me), o hai un problema con la tua installazione, quindi comincia a controllare che  xorg.conf sia corretto.

Poi controlla i suoi permessi:

```

xxxGen1 mack1 # ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1521 Jun 16 11:54 /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Se non sono corretti:

```

chmod 644 /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Hai per caso riemerso X senza riemergere i driver di virtualbox?

Prova a reinstallarli:

```

devi avere  portage-utils installato;

emerge -1 `qlist -I -C x11-drivers/`

```

Se dopo tutti questi passaggi X non parte, e vuoi la soluzione più veloce ma non la più avanzata:

Aggiungi ad INPUT_DEVICES evdev, hal nelle USE in make.conf, poi emerge -DuvN world.

Finito di compilare rinomini xorg (ti può sempre tornare utile!) per evitare che X lo usi per la configurazione:

```

mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_bk

```

Aggiungi hal al runlevel di default (altrimenti X non sarà in grado di riconoscere manco sua nonna Z):

```

rc-update add hald default

```

Devi creare un file per avere il layout della tastiera in italiano altrimenti hal lo setterà in US, quindi copia/incolla questo in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi:

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

    <deviceinfo version="0.2">

       <device>

       <!-- Mouse configuration -->

          <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

             <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

          </match>

       <!-- Keyboard configuration -->

          <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

             <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

          </match>

          <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

             <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

             <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

             <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">it</merge>

             <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string"></merge>

          </match>

       </device>

    </deviceinfo>

```

La guida di aggiornamento per maggiori info su X/hal:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

Se ancora non funziona probabilmente la tua installazione ha dei problemi, vedo dal emerge --info che hai un sistema con l'ultimo kernel stabile ma il gcc (compilatore) e glibc vecchie, è una installazione che hai ripreso ad utilizzare recentemente o hai usato uno stage3 vecchio?

Ot <mod ironia on>

@!equilibrium passa al decaffeinato o cambia nick   :Smile:  ;xorg.conf è la via più comoda (se non l'unica in alcuni casi) per poter impostare alcuni parametri avanzati (tipo opzioni_della_scheda_grafica/NoTrapSignals/DontVTSwitch/DontZap tanto per citarne alcuni) che hal non gestisce, infatti i dev lo hanno lasciato al suo posto!!!

<mod ironia off>

Ciao

----------

## arturobandini

Raga, non litigate    :Smile:  . mack1, ora provo a seguire i tuoi passi. Per quanto riguarda lo stage3,credo di averlo riemerso dal link dell'Universita di Napoli, che è l'unico italiano che si trova nella pagina dei mirrors e sinceramente non so se era vecchio. Posso impostare la variabile GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.bih.net.ba/gentoo/"  come hai fatto tu, che è la soluzione più facile, per il momento, e in proposito, se non ricordo male, in fase d'installazione avevo provato ad utilizzare il comando "mirrorselect" come spiegato dalla guida, ma senza risultato. Ho virtualbox 2.2.4 e se tu hai su 3 gentoo, io dovrei riuscire a installarne una sola, con un po' di pazienza   :Shocked:  .Ora ricontrollo Xorg.conf e i suoi permessi. Per quanto riguarda i driver virtualbox, non li ho mai riemersi perchè non so come si fa e perchè, sinceramente, in questi giorni sono stato un po' impegnato e mi sono perso qualche passaggio, perchè ho poco tempo al giorno da dedicare alla macchina. Per il momeno lascerei stare la soluzione veloce, poi si vedrà. Vi ringrazio sempre per il vostro supporto e la pazienza che ci mettete con noi niubbi   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## arturobandini

Ho controllato i permessi di xorg.conf e sono apposto. Nel frattempo ho provato ad emergere:

```
emerge virtualbox-guest-additions xf86-input-virtualbox xf86-video-virtualbox
```

mi dice che sono mascherati e non fa nulla. Si lo so, devo smascherarli, ora provo senza aiuto   :Confused: 

----------

## mack1

Non si litiga è solo ironia  :Very Happy: 

Comunque hai un sistema base funzionante  :Cool:  ..il che non è poco....gentoo di permette diverse soluzioni ai problemi... giuste o sbagliate sta a te deciderlo a seconda delle tue sigenze.

Se riemergi singolarmente il pacchetto x11-base/xorg-server poi devi ricompilarti i driver video/input/evdev/etc;questo rimuove una possibile causa di malfunzionamento.

Fermo, come sono mascherati  :Shocked:  ?Fellone !equilibrium ti aveva detto che dovevi smascherarli....

Posta:

```

emerge virtualbox-guest-additions xf86-input-virtualbox xf86-video-virtualbox -pv

```

Se la loro versione non è 2.2.4 ma 1.1.6 devi inserire in /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```

=app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-2.2.4

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-2.2.4

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-2.2.4

```

Mi raccomando i pacchetti sopracitati devono essere della stessa versione di virtualbox che stai usano, se no non funge!!!

CiaoLast edited by mack1 on Thu Jul 02, 2009 7:26 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## arturobandini

Perbacco,questo:

```
Se riemergi singolarmente il pacchetto x11-base/xorg-server poi devi ricompilarti i driver video/input/evdev/etc;questo rimuove una possibile causa di malfunzionamento. 
```

è più arabo di quello di prima   :Shocked:  . Stavo pensando che quando ho emerso xorg-x11 forse il file xorg.conf aveva un errore proprio sul settaggio del mouse.

Non conviene togliere e reinstallare xorg-x11 con:

```
emerge --unemerge xorg-x11

         emerge xorg-x11
```

Non so ,forse ho detto una castronata  :Confused:  . Per quanto riguarda questo,che mi sai dire?

```
tuxino X11 # emerge virtualbox-guest-additions xf86-input-virtualbox xf86-video-virtualbox

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-util/kbuild-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)

- dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-2.2.4" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "xf86-video-virtualbox" [argument])

```

----------

## mack1

Non reinstallare X!

Il problema molto probabilmente era dovuto al fatto che tu usassi i driver per vbox diversi rispetto a virtualbox che hai su win.

Iserire anche "dev-util/kbuild" in package.keywords.

Ciao

----------

## arturobandini

Ho scritto package.portage così, ma non ha effetto, devo dare un reboot?   :Confused: 

```

=app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-2.2.4

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-2.2.4

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-2.2.4

=dev-util/kbuild

```

ho sbagliato qualcosa?

----------

## mack1

E' sbagliato il nome è package.keywords!

Con un editor di testo (nano,vim,etc) crea /etc/portage/package.keywords poi copia-incolla di:

```

dev-util/kbuild

=app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions-2.2.4

=x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-2.2.4

=x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-2.2.4

```

CiaoLast edited by mack1 on Thu Jul 02, 2009 7:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arturobandini

Ciao, ho rimosso l' = da dev-util/kbuild ora li sta installando, però poi vado a letto che sono cotto. Grazie mille per l'aiuto

----------

## arturobandini

Ho ricontrollato xorg.conf e ho scovato un errore nella Section "ServerLayout". Avevo scritto 

```
Inputdevice  "Mouse"
```

e non 

```
Inputdevice "Mouse0"
```

Sicuramente era quello l'errore del log di xorg, ma questo non so cosa mi comporta. 

Devo reinstallare xorg-x11 da capo? Please help me

----------

## mack1

No non devi reinstallare X!!!

Ma funge X adesso?

----------

## arturobandini

Ora sta ancora emergendo i pacchetti (8 of 12), quando ha finito lancio startx e ti so dire   :Smile: 

----------

## arturobandini

Alla fine dell'installazione mi ha scritto questo messaggio

```
 * Messages for package dev-util/subversion-1.6.2:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-util/subversion-1.6.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install

 *             environment, line 5883:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 DESTDIR="${D}" local-install || die "Installation of core of Subversion failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Installation of core of Subversion failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.6.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.6.2/temp/environment'.

 *

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

Mentre il comando startx mi dà:

```
tuxino portage # startx

hostname: Unknown host

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.26023

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686

Current Operating System: Linux tuxino 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Sun Jun 28 13:55:                                                                             06 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 29 June 2009  12:16:07AM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul  2 00:42:01 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "vboxvideo" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vboxmouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Ho dato un reboot per vedere se caricava i moduli di vbox, ma non lo fa.

Triste, molto triste   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  . Vabbè,riproverò domani, grazie tante dell'aiuto

----------

## mack1

Non trova i moduli perchè non hai completato l'installazione.

Subversion(chi lo chiede come dipendenza?) non compila probabilmente perchè hai una versione di sandbox troppo vecchia:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=271424

Aggiornandola dovrebbe compilare,però fatti un back-up della tua gentoo virtualizzata, dovesse andare storto puoi sempre ripartire senza traumi.

In tanto posta un emerge -pvu sandbox, così vedo se è un aggiornamento che può dare problemi.

Ciao

----------

## !equilibrium

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Subversion(chi lo chiede come dipendenza?) non compila probabilmente perchè hai una versione di sandbox troppo vecchia:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=271424

 

quel bug si riferisce a Gentoo/Prefix, nello specifico a Interix e AIX, quindi non si applica a Gentoo/Linux, infatti subversion compila perfettamente con l'attuale sandbox stable di portage; è più probabile che l'utente non abbia mai fatto un "emerge -aDNv --with-bdeps y world" da quando ha scompattato lo stage3 (e che gli sta generando tutti questi problemi che non hanno motivo di esistere se si seguisse l'handbook in modo corretto).

----------

## mack1

@!equilibrium hai ragione, non avevo visto che si riferiva a Gentoo/Prefix....  :Embarassed: 

La situazione è ingarbugliata, nel senso che dovresti aggiornare il sistema con cambio di compilatore (richiede una procedura apposita http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gcc-upgrading.xml con ricompilazione totale del sistema), quindi più aggiungi pacchetti al tuo sistema attuale maggiori saranno i pacchetti che dovrai ricompilare dopo aver aggiornato il compilatore.

Però avere un sistema "vecchio" ti porta ad avere problemi come quelli con subversion....

Imho visto che sei arrivato fino a qui potresti aggiornare gcc (seguendo la guida che ti ho postato sezione "aggiornamento generale"), ti ricompili il sistema aggiornandolo, poi segui i passi per installare i driver di virtualbox e le virtualbox-guest-additions.

Se ancora X ti dovesse dare problemi riprendi il post(è solo una via per uscire dalla situazione in cui ti trovi  :Twisted Evil:  ).

Fatti comunque un backup della tua gentoo attuale.

Ciao

----------

## arturobandini

Ciao raga, io ho cercato di seguire il manuale alla lettera, ma sinceramente il comando "emerge -aDNv --with-bdeps y world" non l'ho visto proprio  :Confused:  . Quando ho seguito il manuale fino a questa pagina http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=12 sono passato direttamente al link "Guida configurazione desktop", forse sono stato frettoloso, ma dopo un mese che ci sono sopra avevo voglia di completare il tutto il prima possibile.Devo darlo adesso quel comando o prima devo seguire i suggerimenti di mack1 ed aggiornare gcc? E poi devo ricompilare tutto? Spero che nel link ci sia scritto come si fa. A più tardi, che sono sicuro che mi troverò nei guai molto presto   :Smile: 

----------

## arturobandini

A proposito mack1, questo è l'output di emerge -pv sandbox:

```
tuxino ~ # emerge -pv sandbox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.6-r2 [1.2.18.1-r2] 300 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 300 kB
```

Mi sembra che non ci siano problemi, dice che è disponibile un aggiornamento, o mi sbaglio?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *arturobandini wrote:*   

> Ciao raga, io ho cercato di seguire il manuale alla lettera, ma sinceramente il comando "emerge -aDNv --with-bdeps y world" non l'ho visto proprio  . Quando ho seguito il manuale fino a questa pagina http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=12 sono passato direttamente al link "Guida configurazione desktop", forse sono stato frettoloso, ma dopo un mese che ci sono sopra avevo voglia di completare il tutto il prima possibile.

 

giusto per chiarire un po di concetti:

- gentoo non è ubuntu, quindi il comando "emerge" non è come apt-get o synaptic che hanno qualche opzione in croce e basta; emerge è uno strumento che ti permette di gestire l'intera struttura di portage e ha molti comandi che devi imparare se vuoi riuscire ad usare Gentoo. guarda caso, quei comandi sono spiegati proprio nei capitoli che hai saltato;

- gentoo non è una distro per neofiti, devi avere un minimo di conoscenze informatiche relative all'hardware (per configurare decentemente il kernel), sul sistema di dipendenze dei pacchetti e sulla gestione di un sistema linux (i comandi dello user land Linux); senza non vai da nessuna parte con Gentoo;

- leggi tutto l'handbook e se serve, rileggilo più volte e rifai più volte l'installazione fino a quando i concetti base non ti entrano in testa, altrimenti continuiamo a suggeriti le soluzioni ma poi tu fai di testa tua e sbagli perchè sei frettoloso nel fare le cose (vedi il problema che hai avuto con i file di configurazione package.keywords);

 *arturobandini wrote:*   

> Devo darlo adesso quel comando o prima devo seguire i suggerimenti di mack1 ed aggiornare gcc? E poi devo ricompilare tutto? Spero che nel link ci sia scritto come si fa. A più tardi, che sono sicuro che mi troverò nei guai molto presto  

 

quel comando ti aggiorna l'intero sistema, quindi, ti aggiornerà anche gcc se è compreso nell'elenco dei pacchetti da aggiornare, quindi non preoccuparti (se avessi letto l'intero handbook, non avresti dovuto aspettare 24ore per avere una risposta che è già ben spiegata nella documentazionie). No, non devi ricompilare tutto il sistema perchè non sappiamo con certezza cosa comporta il tuo aggiornamento, e azzardare congetture prematuramente non si fa altro che confonderti e basta, quindi sarebbe meglio se lanci "emerge -aDNv --with-bdeps y world" e metti su nopaste l'output di quel comando, così poi decidiamo cosa fare.

----------

## arturobandini

Ciao !equilibrium (ma perchè hai scelto sto nick, non era meglio Sgt. Hartmann?   :Smile:  si fa per scherzare)  l'output di "emerge -aDNv --with-bdeps y world", lo metto qui perchè su nopaste non so come si fa e so già che ti arrabbierai:

```
tuxino ~ # emerge -aDNv --with-bdeps y world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r1 [2.0.1] 436 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080928 [20070724] 41 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.4 [4.2.2] USE="-nocxx (-doc%)" 1,671 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.1 [1.4.0-r4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1 [1.0.5] USE="-static" 822 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-6 [4-r3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2009g [2007k] USE="nls" 360 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  USE="-static (-build%)" 198 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.9-r2 [2.9-r1] USE="nls" 741 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.12 [1.4.11] USE="-examples (-nls%*)" 751 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.27-r2 [2.6.23-r3] 3,509 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.6-r2 [1.2.18.1-r2] 300 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p1 [2.3.0_p4] 883 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20071127 [20070202] USE="ipv6 -doc -static" 99                                                                              kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/debianutils-3.1.3  USE="-static" 130 kB

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.10 [2.64] 173 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8k [0.9.8g-r2] USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -ker                                                                             beros -sse2 -test" 3,762 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.13.2 [1.8.2] USE="pam -debug -make-symlinks -                                                                             savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 1,999 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.13 [2.8.10] USE="nls python" 580 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.23 [4.21-r1] USE="python" 551 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/python-updater-0.5 [0.2] 6 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-141 [115-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 438 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/acl-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35 [2.5.33-r3] USE="nls -static" 1,228 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5-r1 [4.1.5] USE="nls -static" 781 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0 [4.3.11] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 1                                                                             ,983 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1 [1.3.12] USE="nls -pic -static" 452 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6 [3.1.5-r5] USE="nls" 1,818 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.20 [1.19-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,868 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.3 [1.10.2] USE="ipv6 nls ssl -debug -socks5 -                                                                             static (-build%)" 921 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20071202044231-r1 [1.60-r13] USE="nls -                                                                             static" 180 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5 [3.4] USE="-old-linux" 208 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3 [2.18-r1] USE="nls -gold% -multislot                                                                              -multitarget -test -vanilla" 14,629 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3 [1.6e-r3] USE="nls -lzma%" 249 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2 [2.6.1] USE="nls -debug -gd -gli                                                                             bc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 16,621 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.63 [2.61-r1] USE="-emacs" 1,527 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26 [1.5.24] USE="-vanilla" 2,893 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/subversion-1.6.3  USE="berkdb dso nls perl python webda                                                                             v-neon -apache2 -bash-completion -ctypes-python -debug -doc -emacs -extras -gnom                                                                             e-keyring -java -kde -ruby -sasl -test -vim-syntax -webdav-serf" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/kbuild-0.1.5-r1 [0.1.4] 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-2.2.4  USE="dri -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-2.2.4  USE="-debug -hal" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.2 [1.10.1] 915 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p4 [4.3.29-r2, 4.5.20_p2] USE="-doc -java -no                                                                             cxx -tcl -test" 11,649 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2 [4.0.18.1-r1] USE="cracklib nls pam -aud                                                                             it% (-selinux) -skey (-nousuid%)" 1,658 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2-r1 [4.5.20_p2] USE="-doc -java -nocxx -tcl                                                                              -test (-bootstrap%)" 9,068 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.43 [2.4.39] USE="nls" 115 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpcre-7.9-r1  USE="bzip2 cxx (unicode) zlib -doc -sta                                                                             tic-libs" 842 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.47 [2.2.45] USE="nls (-nfs)" 152 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.8-r1] USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -i                                                                             threads" 9,887 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.4-r1 [2.5.1a-r1] USE="nls pcre (-static%)" 707                                                                              kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.2_p1-r1 [4.7_p1-r6] USE="X* pam tcpd -X509 -h                                                                             pn -kerberos -ldap -libedit -pkcs11% (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static (-chroo                                                                             t%)" 1,060 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.5 [2.6.9-r6] USE="acl iconv%* ipv6 -static -x                                                                             attr% -xinetd" 759 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="gpm unicode -debug -doc -minimal -                                                                             nocxx -profile -trace (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 2,353 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13 [4.8-r5] USE="nls -static (-build%)" 1,528                                                                              kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-7.1 [6.10-r1] USE="acl nls -caps% -gmp% (-sel                                                                             inux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 9,318 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p39 [3.2_p17-r1] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -                                                                             examples% -plugins -vanilla" 2,582 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-429 [416] USE="unicode" 492 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5 [1.20.1-r6] USE="(-selinux)" 1,269 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.6 [22.5-r2] USE="X* ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 2                                                                             77 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.1.7-r1 [2.0.7] USE="ncurses nls unicode -debu                                                                             g -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 1,435 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p13 [5.2_p7] 2,023 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1 [1.19.2-r1] USE="X* (-cjk%)" LINGUAS="-                                                                             ja%" 3,511 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3 [4.1.2] USE="fortran mudflap nls openmp (                                                                             -altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip3                                                                             2r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -                                                                             objc-gc -test -vanilla" 57,645 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20080809 [20070303-r1] 148 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05 [1.04.3] 6 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.19 [2.16] 130 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/pager-0  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3 [2.6.30-r1] USE="ipv6 python readline -de                                                                             bug -doc -examples% -test (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 4,678 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static" 284 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1  USE="nls" 479 kB

[uninstall    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.8  USE="nls"

[blocks b     ] sys-libs/com_err ("sys-libs/com_err" is blocking sys-libs/e2fspr                                                                             ogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[uninstall    ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.8  USE="nls"

[blocks b     ] sys-libs/ss ("sys-libs/ss" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1                                                                             .41.3-r1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1 [1.40.8] USE="nls (-static%)" 4,263 k                                                                             B

[blocks b     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41" is blocking sys                                                                             -libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.2 [2.13.1.1] USE="crypt nls unicode -lo                                                                             op-aes -old-linux (-selinux) -slang (-uclibc)" 2,888 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a  949 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.20 [2.76] USE="nls" LINGUAS="-cs% -da% -de%                                                                              -es% -fr% -it% -ja% -nl% -pl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%" 1,067 kB

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/man-pages-3 ("<sys-apps/man-pages-3" is blocking sys-a                                                                             pps/man-pages-posix-2003a)

Total: 74 packages (60 upgrades, 10 new, 2 in new slots, 2 reinstalls, 2 uninsta                                                                             lls), Size of downloads: 196,909 kB

Conflict: 4 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-apps/man-pages-posix required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/man-pages-3.2                                                                             0', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

----------

## !equilibrium

 *arturobandini wrote:*   

> Ciao !equilibrium (ma perchè hai scelto sto nick, non era meglio Sgt. Hartmann?   si fa per scherzare)  l'output di "emerge -aDNv --with-bdeps y world", lo metto qui perchè su nopaste non so come si fa e so già che ti arrabbierai:

 

guarda che hai fortemente frainteso il tono dei miei post precedenti   :Rolling Eyes: 

(cerca di restare in IT e seguire la netiquette del forum, grazie)

1- rimuovi il block che hai sull'update come suggerito da emerge;

2- aggiorna l'intero sistema e verifica la consistenza dello stesso con revdep-rebuild;

3- assicurati che virtualbox-guest-additions, xf86-input-virtualbox e xf86-video-virtualbox siano installati nel sistema e corrispondano alla versione di VBox dell'Host;

----------

## arturobandini

Letto tutto il manuale di installazione fino a xorg, rifatto l'installazione da zero,mah,sembra che funziona tutto bene  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  . Ora passo all'installazione di Kde, grazie tante dei preziosi consigli, senza di voi non ce l'avrei fatta.

----------

